# palabras de amor



## vbergen

hola, podrían por favor decirme como se dicen palabras bonitas en alemán a hombres? por ejemplo "lindo", "mi amor", "mi sol" o las formas más usadas pero en alemán  

danke

Val.


----------



## giberian

hola vbergen,

unas propuestas:

Liebling = cariño  --- como en inglés: darling

o tambien: (mein) Liebster = "(mi) más querido"

Schatz = tesoro  ---  en español no se usa en este sentido, verdad?


saludos,
Giberian


----------



## Baunilha

Täubchen (- palomita)
Püpchen (- muñeca)
Bärchen (- osito...)

formas menos convencionales, a mi parecer


----------



## Steffi

Schatzi = tesorito


----------



## Breogan

giberian said:


> ...
> Schatz = tesoro  ---  en español no se usa en este sentido, verdad?
> ...



Sí, también se usa.


----------



## Sidjanga

Baunilha said:


> Täubchen (- palomita)
> Püpchen (- muñeca)
> Bärchen (- osito...)
> 
> formas menos convencionales, a mi parecer


_Hase, Hasi, 
Maus, Mausi,...._


No diría que sean menos convencionales, pero lo que pasa es que esas palabras muchas veces surgen como resultados de cosas grandes y chicas que se vivieron juntos, y en principio se puede decir cualquier cosa capaz de transmitir algo cariñoso o tan sólo "particular".

Obviamente, en este terreno no hay reglas ni restricciones.

Y sobre todo _Bärchen _me parece bastante usual.


----------



## spanien

Sigianga said:


> _Hase, Hasi,
> Maus, Mausi,...._
> 
> 
> No diría que sean menos convencionales, pero lo que pasa es que esas palabras muchas veces surgen como resultados de cosas grandes y chicas que se vivieron juntAs, y en principio se puede decir cualquier cosa capaz de transmitir algo cariñoso o tan sólo "particular".
> 
> Obviamente, en este terreno no hay reglas ni restricciones.
> 
> Y sobre todo _Bärchen _me parece bastante usual.



Supongo que eran algunos pequenyos olvidos. Ya me gustaría escribir tan bien alemán como tú castellano!


----------



## Baunilha

Sigianga said:


> Obviamente, en este terreno no hay reglas ni restricciones.


 
Hm  no hay reglas para un apodo cariñoso (en absoluto) ?


----------



## spanien

diría que no! Tampoco en alemán, no?

En Espana también se utiliza bichito, con que en alemán digo Ungeziefer.


----------



## Baunilha

lo dices tú, o hay más alemanes que lo dicen?


----------



## Sidjanga

spanien said:


> No diría que sean menos convencionales, pero lo que pasa es que esas palabras muchas veces surgen como resultados de cosas grandes y chicas que se vivieron juntAs, y en principio se puede decir cualquier cosa capaz de transmitir algo cariñoso o tan sólo "particular".
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que eran algunos pequenyos olvidos. Ya me gustaría escribir tan bien alemán como tú castellano!
Click to expand...

Muchas gracias por las correcciones!
Pero no quise decir que las cosas vivieran juntas sino que *los novios* vivieron/experimentaron *juntos *cosas grandes y chicas.
_las cosas que se vivieron/experimentaron_ [los dos novios estando] _juntos_ (a modo de _"se venden casas_", aunque obviamente las casas no se venden solas/a sí mismas).

  Puede que el problema aquí esté en el uso del _se_ impersonal, y que aquí y así no funcione. (?)
Quizá mejor _las cosas que se compartieron_ ?



> En Espana también se utiliza bichito, con que en alemán digo Ungeziefer.


Bueno, de a priori no te lo recomendaría, digo, probar el posible efecto sobre alguien cualquiera y completamente desprevenido. 
Pero claro que sí que esta palabra también podría llegar a ser un apodo más o menos cariñoso entre dos novios determinados (uno de varios), aunque quizá no la más probable o frecuente.

Arriba dije que -obviamente- no hay reglas, pero eso no quiere decir que deje de haber ciertas preferencias o expresiones que en la práctica suenan mejores o peores o se usan más o menos a menudo; pero eso depende, obviamente, antes que nada de quién diga qué a quién, en qué tono o contexto y sobre la base de qué cosas compartidas.

Para ir por seguro, aténganse a las palabras "concretas" propuestas arriba. Y por lo demás, ¡a experimentar!


----------



## spanien

> Sigianga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por las correcciones!
> Pero no quise decir que las cosas vivieran juntas sino que *los novios* vivieron/experimentaron *juntos *cosas grandes y chicas.
> _las cosas que se vivieron/experimentaron_ [los dos novios estando] _juntos_ (a modo de _"se venden casas_", aunque obviamente las casas no se venden solas/a sí mismas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, lo siento! lo leí rápidamente y pensé en chicas (mädchen) y no en pequenyo. No suelo utilizar chica como adjetivo y lo mal interpreté.
> 
> Opino que los motes carinyoso salen por sí mismos y no porque se oyeron por ahí!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sidjanga

spanien said:


> ....
> 
> Opino que los motes carinyoso salen por sí mismos y no porque se oyeron por ahí!


Estoy plenamente de acuerdo, por lo menos en lo que concierne a los "verdaderos", los con significado e individualidad.


----------

